# Barrel Racer's Journal.



## aintnocitygirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey ya'll!
Well, I have decided to start a journal. I love to write. I have kept so many journals before & this is my first "computer" journal or whatever you want to call it. :wink: I just want to let you all know that I have been barrel racing for the past 2 years and plan on getting more & more into the sport. Yes, I DO run in a synthetic saddle... so what? I love barrel racing because you don't have to have a fancy saddle like western pleasure. Come on... I run in a synthetic saddle. If you have a real leather barrel saddle that doesn't make you a good barrel racer. It depends on the horse and rider. Teamwork. The proper training. I also love the adrenaline rush and the fact that you are racing against the clock and not being judged. Anyways, thank you for checking out this thread. I am going to be updating my "journal" as often as possible of my daily experiences with my barrel horse Apache (Check her out on my profile. )... competing, training, ect. Thank you & enjoy!!!
-aintnocitygirl


----------



## aintnocitygirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Dear Journal,
First off, I am going to explain my years of riding and handling horses.
I have been ridng ever since I was three. My dad got me & my older sister a shetland pony named Mercury & we both started riding at a very young age. My dad taught us all the basics (He worked at many stables and his aunt knew how to ride.) of riding and did the actual handling of Mercury. Because I was only three and my sister six, we couldn't tack up on our own; my dad handled that. Well, for 4 years we owned Mercury. He was great. I did some jumping (For fun) with him & he was a great challenge. I have to say, the perfect beginner's horse! Well, sadly we had to sell him when I was six because we were moving. Oh, how I sobbed my heart out! :-( My dad promised me as soon as we got settled in he would buy me a new horse. He made it very clear: Not just a pony... a HORSE. So, we moved to a rental house while waiting for our new house to finish getting built. Sadly I was without horses for a year. Gosh, it was hard! As soon as we moved into our new house, my parents took me & my sister out to look at these two horses for sale. I was so excited! My mom came in and told me & my sister (While we were playing with Barbie horses :lol that we were going to look at a saddlebred gelding and quarter pony mare. Well, it felt SO great getting back in the saddle. We bought the two horses (Faulky the saddlebred & Angel the QP) & I got back into the swing of things with riding. I was now a little older & my dad allowed me to tack up on my own. Well, angel was considered my horse out of the two so I used her for my "first time tacking up by myself". I did quite well actually; dealing with a girthy pony while putting the saddle on & having to adjust the bridle. I managed to get it all on & mounted up. Oh gosh.. I don't even KNOW how to explain how excited I was! Well, I fell off. hahahah... because it was my first time putting the saddle on myself I didn't get it on tight enough or fastened the latigo right... can't remember.. but I went cantering along & remember the saddle slipping to the side.. slowly.. slowly.. & BAM.. I was on the ground. I love angel.. shes so good about stopping & not running off when someone falls off her.  So, I got up & from then on I practiced like crazy on tacking up. Haha.. now its like the easiest thing in the world & I really enjoy teaching others how to do it. LOL.
Well, I feel I have written a lot... I will be back later to finish my story of how I got started with horses. I am going to work on writing about everything that has happened in my crazy horse life to whats currently happening with me & my barrel racing mare. I'm so excited to share it all.
-aintnocitygirl


----------



## aintnocitygirl (Mar 12, 2010)

*3/13/10*

Journal,
Well, I can't even begin to explain how excited I am for my horse Stetson. Two ladies came out today to look at him (He is currently for sale.) & fell inlove with him! I am so happy that they are really interested in him. They are looking for a trail riding horse & he is just perfect for that. They are going to be giving me a call tonight to give me their final answer... I'm so nervous & happy... I hope they take him! The ladies seem really nice & now how to handle horses. 
Anyways, back to my story...
So we had Angel & Faulky. My sister & I rode a lot... everyday. A few years later we moved again... takng the horses with us... thank God. LOL. As soon as we got settled in my sister got a new horse for her birthday: A pregnant off-the-track 14 year old thoroughbred. Her papered name was Chester's Sister... I'm sure you can look her up & find her pedigree. Anywho... we rode her & waited anxiously each day for her to give birth. Soon enough, out came Stetson (Quarter horse x Thoroughbred). He was amazing. At this time (2006) We had Angel, Faulky, Garnet, & Stetson. My sister & I helped each other raise Stetson & we rode each horse pretty much everyday. Later on in September of 2007, Apache entered my life. My dad bought me a beautiful paint mare for my birthday. She was 7 years old at the time & had not been ridden in 2 years. I started her on natural horsemanship to gain her trust & now her & I's bond is unbreakable. So, yeah, sadly during that year Faulky passed away. He died of old age.  Then the next year in 2008 we sold Garnet because we were no longer working with her. Now, to this day, we are down to Angel, Stetson, & Apache. My sister quit riding in January 2009 & gave me Stetson (He was mostly hers.). So I owned all three horses. I rode Apache & Stetson everyday during the summer (Angel is a retired pasture pony. :wink. I have been barrel racing with Apache since Jan. 2008 & plan on keeping it up. We are getting better & better at it everyday & plan on getting serious about competing for money. Stetson I worked on training him for barrels but sadly he is not cut out for it. :-( So I have slowly lost interest in working with him. That is the reason why he is for sale. I am so happy that some people are really interested in him. Soon I will be down to Apache & Angel. Apache is my main horse & Angel will be her pasture companion.
Anyways... I think that is enough for today. I think that gives you enough background. I have been trail riding for 10 years & barrel racing for 2. I will start recording my daily "events" on here tomorrow.
Thanks for reading! 8)

-aintnocitygirl


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a fun and entertaining way to tack up for the first time LOL! Im happy for your horse, and for your whole barrel racer thing


----------

